# My Hand Was Getting Slapped Silly When Using Trumark Standard Pull (Rr1)



## Invisible (Sep 24, 2011)

I was getting some major hand-slap when using Trumark standard pull tubes (RR1) recently. These are the yellow ones. They have a kind-of white plastic cylinder that the tubes fit over, which the pouch is attached to, and these plastic sections were whacking into my hand every other time I fired a shot.

To be fair, I was using them with my Dankung Cougar (Jorg Sprave Special Edition). I guess the tubes were not really designed for use with that type of slingshot, so fair play to Trumark and I am not criticising them.

The bands seemed to perform quite well. I don't have a Chrony, but they felt like they were putting out reasonable power with 9.5mm steel balls.

Previously I was using Trumark tapered pull (RRT) and I notice that the standard pull feels like a heavier draw-weight than the standard pull. Hopefully the standard pull tubes will last longer though. I found that wearing a leather glove on my right-hand (in which I hold my slingshot) protected my hand from the slap, so it wasn't too bad. Would not want to use them without my glove though!

Has anyone else experienced this, or is it just my retarded shooting style?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I've heard this said a lot about those plastic clips that attach to the pouch.

I know a lot of people remove them immediately and go for a more traditional pouch attachment.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Possible cures- Heavier ammo. Remove plastic pouch clips and tie tube direct to pouch. Make sure tube is attached as close to the top of fork as possible.Last but not least, twist the pouch.


----------



## Invisible (Sep 24, 2011)

Invisible said:


> Previously I was using Trumark tapered pull (RRT) and I notice that the standard pull feels like a heavier draw-weight than the standard pull.


I meant to say "Previously I was using Trumark tapered pull (RRT) and I notice that the standard pull feels like a heavier draw-weight than the _tapered_ pull.


----------



## Invisible (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.

I don't fancy re-attaching the pouch to get rid of the plastic parts. I find it enough of a chore to attach the tubes to my slingshot frame, never mind messing about trying to attach the pouch.

I was hoping that the plastic parts would help, because I was never keen on the "self-tightening" tube attachment that the RRT tubes use (similar to Barnett tubes). It seemed to tighten up with use and sometimes twist the ends of the pouch, which I imagine led to inconsistent or changing performance. I much prefer a fixed pouch attachment just like I prefer a fixed band attachment (to the slingshot frame).

The handslap wasn't so bad when I was wearing my leather glove, so I'll probably just plow on using that approach, until the tubes are knackered.

Ultimately I will probably end up using flatbands (single or double theraband gold), but at the moment I am just enjoying experimenting with different bands/tubes.

Thank God for slingshots (and thank Jorg Sprave and Dankung for the Cougar. I love it!).


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

The plastic clips are just too heavy, they will pull out the rubber bands towards the target after the shot has gone through the fork and will then be pulled back and slap your hand. Every tiny little bit of weight counts when it comes to the pouch and attachments.

I am currently shooting a Hrawk Rocket with single strand TB SIlber 3-2cm taper and with marbles it would occasionally slap may hand so bad I almost dropped the frame. Reason was I had used too thick rubber strips for attaching the bands and wrapped them round too often. They made a sizeably knot right at the pouch. I switched to thinner strips wrapped round not quite so often and the handslaps are basically gone, though 16mm/5,3g marbles are really the lightest stuff that can be reasonably shot with that setup.


----------

